# Thurs-Fri



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Thursday went out to Econfina in the afternoon.  Been wanting to check some spots for cobia so we caught some pinfish and checked some spots but didn't see any.  We did catch and release an under-sized grouper.  The water was really stained.  Managed to catch a few trout but mostly cats, ladies, and rock bass.

Friday went out to St Marks to try and find some cleaner water.  Saw some tailing reds.  I caught a 29+ incher on topwater.  It was a great fight on 10lb mono.  Managed a few trout.  Decided to try looking for cobia again so we caught some pins and went out.  Got to the spot and was  checked by FWC for safety equipment.  The officer was very nice.  As he left, we saw an undersized cobia checking out the boat.  Didn't catch any or see any others but did manage to play with the sharks for a bit.

Tides were weak to nonexistent.

I did get to try out the breathe-like-a-fish shits and they were really comfy!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice red! 



> I did get to try out the breathe-like-a-fish shits


Just exactly how does a fish shit, and how do you breathe that way???


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

niiiiice  good job fellas   btw.... those breathe like a fish chits are the bomb arent they ?  ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

what, 10lb mono? :-? I thought I was the last guy on the planet still using mono... as fer yer bowl movements I don't have anything to add to that.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> btw.... those breathe like a fish chits are the bomb arent they ?   ;D


How do they run size wise.... big, small,...?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

big...i got an XL and should of gone with the L


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Red on topwater....[smiley=yahoo.gif]...my favorite.



> what, 10lb mono? Huh I thought I was the last guy on the planet still using mono...


No, there's a few other fishing neanderthals
out there who still spool up with Ande pink.


----------

